# Lapeer CPL



## BB Hunter (Feb 15, 2006)

I applied in Lapeer county for my CPL and couldn't get an answer of how long it take to be approved? In Lapeer, after you become approved you then have to go in front of a board to still become improved. Just wondedring if anyone else has gone through this process and had an idea of how long it takes.

Thanks for the help
Chris


----------



## GuT_PiLe (Aug 2, 2006)

wow...i thought with the "shall issue" law that was passed a few years ago, that appearing in front of the county gun board was a thing of the past.

normally its like 45days after you give them your application you should expect some sort of answer.

i live in oakland county and it used to be next to impossible to get a CPL. You had to have 2 letters from references, show up in front of the board and give a reason as to why you want/need a CPL.

That i thought was done away with after the "shall issue" law.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

GuT_PiLe said:


> wow...i thought with the "shall issue" law that was passed a few years ago, that appearing in front of the county gun board was a thing of the past.......
> .............
> That i thought was done away with after the "shall issue" law.


"Shall issue" means just that; they shall issue the permission if the applicant meets all the requirements. And, one of them is that the applicant can appear in front of the gun board if the board asks him or her to do so.

Several counties still require that the person appear in front of the board for at least the first time. It might not be necessary to appear for renewals.


----------



## sneakboxer (Oct 28, 2006)

Here is how it went in Benzie CO. First get the paper work from the county. 2 take the class and get the cert. 3 get finger printed. 4 fill out the paper work and get passport photos. 4 Take everything to the county building and drop it off. 5 revieve a letter to go the gun board. 6 go to gun board 7 get your CCW. 
I think if you have everything in by the 20th of the month you can make it to the meeting on the first tuesday of the month. (I know it won't be the same for you)
And don't sweat the gun board. They only ask questions that were asked in the forms. 
Shall issue means just that.
Go get it, be careful and keep training.
Good luck


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

in shiawassee county, the gun board meets twice a month..

you're not required to appear before the board.

i submitted my application, and 12 business days later i had my permit.

some of it depends on when the board reviews apps.. also, your fingerprints can make a difference. if you check the state police's website, you can see that the quickest that fingerprints come back is one day, i think the longest was 12 days, and the average was 5 if i remember correctly.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Tuscola Co. was just summit your app. and wait 30 to 45 days. Did not have to appear in front of the board. Who told you that you had to appear in front of a board? Some counties still like to make it harder than it has to be to get your CPL.


----------



## Josh S (Oct 29, 2005)

I live in Oakland CO and got mine in two weeks in the Mail. Didn't have to go up in front of a gun board.


----------



## SeanJB (Apr 14, 2005)

Here in Grand Rapids you go in front of the Gun Board they ask you the same questions that are on the application and record your answers. The main thing being left out of the responses is money. They make sure they get money before they even let you get fingerprinted here.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Mine was $108. the $8.00 was for them to take my Photo. Tuscola Co.


----------



## turkeytamer41 (Mar 13, 2006)

sneakboxer said:


> Here is how it went in Benzie CO. First get the paper work from the county. 2 take the class and get the cert. 3 get finger printed. 4 fill out the paper work and get passport photos. 4 Take everything to the county building and drop it off. 5 revieve a letter to go the gun board. 6 go to gun board 7 get your CCW.
> I think if you have everything in by the 20th of the month you can make it to the meeting on the first tuesday of the month. (I know it won't be the same for you)
> And don't sweat the gun board. They only ask questions that were asked in the forms.
> Shall issue means just that.
> ...


Thats pretty much the way it is in Lapeer.


----------



## GunsmithGirl (Feb 18, 2008)

I got mine in Lapeer. Don't sweat the board, its a cake-walk.


----------

